
Thomas Cook: Other Opportunities - Raj7k
Nathan on Linkedin has created a quick spreadsheet on Google Docs which might help #thomascook employees as they navigate their way through the job search and identify relevant companies:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheets&#x2F;d&#x2F;1sShYUYzMY3RyH_MbYS0OwBJCLszCZvnfJnbaXLl5nNY&#x2F;edit#gid=0<p>Here is Nathan profile: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;nathanjefferson
======
jmkni
Useful spreadsheet, but there may be more than one Nathan on LinkedIn, might
help to specify which Nathan :)

~~~
Raj7k
Sorry, just updated his account.

------
darkwater
Some more context: "Thomas Cook collapses as last-ditch rescue talks fail"
[https://www.bbc.com/news/business-49791249](https://www.bbc.com/news/business-49791249)

~~~
baud147258
And the HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21045550](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21045550)

------
godson_drafty
Why is there not a regulation that states an airline must return its
passengers safely home before being allowed to shut down all operations?

~~~
zhte415
[https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/sep/23/how-
secret-...](https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/sep/23/how-secret-plans-
saved-customers-of-thomas-cook-from-being-stranded)

------
sanghi
Some people are also trying to help the Thomas cook employees find jobs via
this sheet i came across:

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YnTzcqQn3NyqreuZrAlt...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YnTzcqQn3NyqreuZrAlt7u9QSphj4SJiTIU4eXTc9xI/edit#gid=0)

~~~
CTOSian
more like attempt to collect personal info, do they know what GDPR means?

~~~
Raj7k
While it is helpful for the end users but definitely privacy goes for the toss
in this case.

------
snambi
What is Thomas Cook? I have never seen their planes or their name in sites
like expedia. Why is it even in news?

~~~
usr1106
1\. It might depend on your location. In Europe they are huge and it's
impossible to miss the news. In America they might have no sales and no
consumer business?

2\. They mostly sell holiday packages, not much separate flight tickets. So in
a way they are the previous generation competitor to Expedia. One reason why
they have been in difficulties.

~~~
snambi
Thanks for the explanation. I have never seen this company in USA. Nowadays,
algorithms sell holiday packages in sites like Expedia, it would be very hard
to compete with computers with old business models.

~~~
usr1106
That might be slightly different in Europe. Remember, that nearly every
country speaks a different language. The traditional holiday package contains
a guide local to the country of origin. That is more difficult to replace by
an algorithm during booking. You still need a planeload of people meet the
suitable guide at the same destination.

(Myself I speak 5 languages and can read 6-8 more to some degree, so I am not
their customer. But there are huge groups that speak no foreign language at
all. I might unscientifically guess, that Britain, the home country of Thomas
Cook is over average in this category. Although Brits are at advantage in the
destination, because at least younger locals are likely to speak English.)

------
kemiller
Welp... I guess I can finally throw out that 20-year-old uncashed traveler's
check.

~~~
riffraff
Why did you have a 20 year old uncashed travelers' check?

~~~
usr1106
I also have them. I think 3 checks of USD 20 each. (Mine are American Express,
though) 20-30 years ago this was the only way to travel intercontinenal. After
the trip you did not exchange them back (in Europe) because both buying new
ones and cashing old ones involved fees. The last 10-15 years cards have
become mostly universal, so it gets less easy to spend them. It thought using
them on my last trip to Australia 3 years ago, but I didn't happen to hit a
suitable place accepting them, so I brought them back again...

